# Apple Watch



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I got tipped over the edge two weeks ago when I watched the Apple iOS announcements at WWDC, and bought an Apple Watch. I have been thinking about it for the last year or so, but never found the killer app. The announcements of the improvements to Siri in iOS 12 convinced me.


Other than for future Siri, I finally caved and bought one basically for two reasons: 1) it was something I could wear all the time and call for help if I needed it (I am in my mid-70s and live alone), and 2) as a health monitor.


In regards the the health monitoring functions, I read the Apple User Guide section on the Activity function twice and still didn’t quite understand some of the details of how that feature worked. It took about a week and a half to finally get it figured out. I am still a bit puzzled by the fact that I can do a casual Outdoor or Indoor Walking Workout, and it does not count as Exercise (but shows up as a workout). I surmise that the difference is triggered by the heart rate monitor at some point: too low a heart rate and it's not a workout (sounds reasonable when I think about it). I use both a stationary bicycle and a treadmill for my indoor exercises.


I have already seen some benefit in having it remind me of daily goals… It seems to be helping me get around a bit better with my dodgy knees after only a week and a half.


The screen is a bit small for reading books, however.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Enjoy! I’ve just never been able to tolerate a watch, so this is a product I won’t be getting, but I’m still curious about it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It’s pretty useful. I can make and receive phone calls if I am within 80 or 100 feet of my iPhone. I didn’t get the cellular model watch because my provider doesn’t support it.  A surprising number of iPhone apps offer a watch “complication”,  which is a small watch app that provides a link with the same app on the iPhone. Such as a Nest thermostat app, one that talks to my alarm system, the weather app I use, my email app, etc.  I can set it to mirror my phone notifications also, as well as using it as a remote camera shutter. 


I haven’t worn a watch for 16 years, but found I got back into the habit with no problem. It’s more comfortable than the watches I used to wear. I don’t wear it while I’m sleeping though, I put it on the charger. The charge seems like it will last two full days. 


Also, it’s less expensive over a year of operation then one of those alarm devices you hang around your neck.


----------



## RobertLCollins (Feb 1, 2011)

If you haven't already, poke around iMore and see if there are other ways to get more out of your Apple Watch: http://www.imore.com

Hope it continues to work out well for you!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

RobertLCollins said:


> If you haven't already, poke around iMore and see if there are other ways to get more out of your Apple Watch: http://www.imore.com
> 
> Hope it continues to work out well for you!


One of my favorite sites to visit! I also listen to their podcasts.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

Here is a link to another board. Someone there has kept an up-to-date list of things you can do with the apple watch.
https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/apple-watch-all-the-little-things-watchos-4-3-beta.1877547/


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I’ve thought it very strange that Apple chose the term “complications” for apps on the Apple Watch. As it turns out, they did not invent this term. 


It comes from ancient times when watches and clocks had gears in them and if you wanted to add any features to a watch or clock, it made it more complicated gear-wise, hence the term: complications. Adding complications, get it?


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I have an Apple Watch 2 but I am really coveting the new Apple Watch 4 with its health related features.  As someone who lives alone and has fallen several times (clumsy and lack of balance) in the past year, the ability of the watch to detect if the wearer has experienced a fall and summon help is a fantastic feature.  It will even automatically summon help if the person is immobile (unconscious) for a set period of time.  I don't have any heart problems but the EKG capability is also impressive.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, I’m thinking about upgrading in the spring instead of waiting two years. As one who lives alone, the fall detection might be worth the price of admission, and the EKG feature sounds interesting.


----------



## geezergas (Nov 8, 2014)

Watch is set up for EKG, won't be active for a couple more months.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, I know. But by the time that I am ready to upgrade it will be an ‘old’ feature.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Seriously think of the Apple Watch 4. I have not had an Apple Watch before, and am a bit tired of my not being to read my Fitbit when outside in the sun. Is reading the Apple Watch in the sun an issue? I like the new watch for the Fall feature, even though I have never fallen. I am also a bit put off by the size of the new watch, an increase from the Apple Watch 3. The 38mm previous size was a stretch for my small wrist, and now I would have to adjust to a slightly larger size. Thoughts?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I am in Central Texas where the sunlight tends to be very bright, and when I take my after-lunch walks around various parks in the area I never have any problems reading my Apple Watch Series 3. I was concerned about the size of a watch also as I have thin wrists for a guy my size. I tried the Series 3 ones on and bought the 42mm version. If I upgrade I don’t know which one I will buy, I’ll have to try them on.  I think that the only real advantage that the larger sizes have is a longer time between battery charges, but I currently get two full days on my Series 3. 


And naturally you have to have an iPhone for the watch to work, even if you get the cell phone version.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have an original Watch, and haven't had any problems reading the screen.

I did just read a news article today that warned the EKG gives false readings.  I was interested in it, but I wouldn't get it just for the EKG readings.  I do have a heart rate monitor set up on my watch, and find it useful.

I have the 38mm original and would get the smaller of the Series 4 if I replace the watch.

Love, love, love my Apple Watch for far more than I thought I would.  Check emails on it, texts, news alerts, start and stop my audiobooks, manage my weight training with the Strong app.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, I would not upgrade just for the EKG feature. It won't be known for quite a while how useful it is. If I upgrade, the primary reason will be the enhanced fall detection ability.

I like and use my watch a lot more of that I had anticipated. If I have to choose between upgrading my iPhone and the watch the watch will win.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have an original Watch, and haven't had any problems reading the screen.
> 
> I did just read a news article today that warned the EKG gives false readings. I was interested in it, but I wouldn't get it just for the EKG readings. I do have a heart rate monitor set up on my watch, and find it useful.
> 
> ...


You can load your audiobooks on the Apple Watch 3?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> Yeah, I would not upgrade just for the EKG feature. It won't be known for quite a while how useful it is. If I upgrade, the primary reason will be the enhanced fall detection ability.
> 
> I like and use my watch a lot more of that I had anticipated. If I have to choose between upgrading my iPhone and the watch the watch will win.


I would not buy the 4 for the EKG feature, which I have read is unreliable. The feature that pushes me over to the 4 rather than the 3 is the Fall feature, though falling is not an issue for me, fortunately. Maybe I would just be fine with the 3, especially since it is cheaper.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I would not buy the 4 for the EKG feature, which I have read is unreliable.


 Since the feature isn't released yet, I don't think we really know whether it is reliable or not. My guess is that it will take several iterations before it might become useful. Even the units in hospitals give false positives.

The heart rate monitor or my Series 3 has several times shown a spike up to around 160 BPM, amidst a normal 110 to 120 for my normal exercise readings. But it otherwise seems to track pretty well with my chest strap HRM.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> Since the feature isn't released yet, I don't think we really know whether it is reliable or not. My guess is that it will take several iterations before it might become useful. Even the units in hospitals give false positives.
> 
> The heart rate monitor or my Series 3 has several times shown a spike up to around 160 BPM, amidst a normal 110 to 120 for my normal exercise readings. But it otherwise seems to track pretty well with my chest strap HRM.


Thanks, Mike. I should have said I don't think I will buy the Apple 4 JUST for the EKG factor. I am still considering the 4, but thinking the 3 might be all I "need", and like the fact that the 3 has a smaller face. I have very small wrists.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> Yeah, I would not upgrade just for the EKG feature. It won't be known for quite a while how useful it is. If I upgrade, the primary reason will be the enhanced fall detection ability.
> 
> I like and use my watch a lot more of that I had anticipated. If I have to choose between upgrading my iPhone and the watch the watch will win.


Yeah, right now everything about the EKG is speculative. Here's the article I saw:
https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/277437-cardiologist-questions-accuracy-of-ecg-function-in-apple-watch-4



Jane917 said:


> You can load your audiobooks on the Apple Watch 3?


I don't know what's possible on the Apple Watch 3--I have an original watch. What I was saying, I can use my watch to pause and stop the audiobooks I'm listening to on my iPhone. Handy when I'm walking, working out or in the car--I don't have to dig out the phone from my purse or pocket or where it has fallen to pause and restart the audiobook, I just lift my wrist and hit the pause button, which is auto-displayed if the audiobook is active on the iPhone.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> You can load your audiobooks on the Apple Watch 3?


 You can load music on the Series 3, and podcasts with the OS update, but there is no Audible watch app (complication) yet.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

You guys are good enablers. I just ordered the Apple 3 38mm from Best Buy. I will pick it up tomorrow. I have been watching them for a few days, and have noticed that many of the colors are now sold out. I wanted the pink, which was available yesterday, but not today. I got the space gray case. Maybe with I go pick it up tomorrow they will be able to find me a pink.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Remember that the User Guide is available in the iBooks app on your iPhone/iPad.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> Remember that the User Guide is available in the iBooks app on your iPhone/iPad.


Thanks, Mike. I have been studying the User Guide. I picked up the watch this morning, and it has been a steep learning curve today. When I discovered that the "complications" were already installed on the watch, it all became much easier. It is easy to read outside in bright daylight with my sunglasses on. The response time for the clock face to show up when I raise my wrist is much faster than with the Fitbit. The watch seems to have come fully charged. I have figured out how to watch my steps as I walk, though I have not taken a long walk today. I have chosen a pretty traditional analog clock face, but like the ease of changing to other faces. So far it is pretty much a novelty. I have much to learn. Now if it would just cook dinner tonight!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I use an analog watch face myself, the one called Utility. I have two or three others that are used regularly also.

I was very pleased with how long the battery charge lasts (on the 42mm one).  I can get from one morning until I go to sleep the night of the next day (about 36 hours) and still have 20-25% charge. I generally wear the watch while sleeping every other night just so it will give me information on my sleep patterns. To prevent it from turning the display on every time I move and waking me up, I put it in Theater Mode. It took an embarrassingly long time to figure out I could do that. 

I have also found that setting the watch up so that the crown is on the left-hand side of the watch not only makes it easier for me to use, but then I have the microphone on the right-hand side of the watch which gives me a better results with Siri (I wear my watch on my left hand most of the time). 

If you are going to use the Fitness features of the watch, be aware that the exercise ring is very misleading, at least it is to me. Apple makes a distinct differentiation between Exercise and Workouts. I have found that I can do sessions on my exercise bike, my treadmill, and brisk walks around the local parks, and they show up as workouts but never get counted as exercise. Apple isn’t very forthcoming about how the exercise ring is calculated. Best guess is that it’s heavily oriented towards cardiac activity. If I walk really fast on the treadmill or pedal faster than normal on the exercise bike for a bit, then I do get some credit for that in the exercise ring.  So I pretty much ignore it.

One hint that might help on the HRM accuracy is to pull the strap a bit tighter when you are exercising, for a better contact with your wrist. I have found no difference of the readings between wearing it on the outer or inner sides of my wrist. I alternate between the two ways depending on how I feel when I get up in the morning.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats on your Apple watch! I bought a Series 1 Apple watch maybe 8 months ago and love it. I'd had several Fitbits and wanted something that would do a little more. I'm seriously considering upgrading to a Series 4 for the same reasons you got yours (health monitoring and the fall thing). Hmmm.. and the louder speaker. I've found it really useful to sometimes take a call via my watch (via Bluetooth). 

One thing that I REALLY like about my watch is that I don't miss calls or texts anymore. I've had several Fitbits and missed so many notifications because the vibration wasn't strong enough. (Except the Flex, that had a strong vibration.) 

I still haven't figured out the activity thing, although I primarily want it to count steps, so I use the Pedometer + app. Every so often, when I'm exercising to a DVD, I get a notice about tracking an "outdoor walk". I suppose I just need to take the time to read up on Activities.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Pedometer++ is a nice app, I’ve been using it for a while even before I got the Apple Watch. 


One other feature of the watch that I like is that when using Apple Maps to navigate, the watch will vibrate when you have an upcoming in route change, i.e.,  a turn or a merge or the like.  This is very handy. Even before I got the watch, I had quit using Google maps for navigation because I like Apple Maps better. Not as much is Waze, but close. 


I have also found that when you go in for an Outdoor Walk Workout, a map of your route is stored with the data so you could see where you went.  I am sure it will do this for running and cycling workouts also.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> Pedometer++ is a nice app, I've been using it for a while even before I got the Apple Watch.
> 
> One other feature of the watch that I like is that when using Apple Maps to navigate, the watch will vibrate when you have an upcoming in route change, i.e., a turn or a merge or the like. This is very handy. Even before I got the watch, I had quit using Google maps for navigation because I like Apple Maps better. Not as much is Waze, but close.
> 
> I have also found that when you go in for an Outdoor Walk Workout, a map of your route is stored with the data so you could see where you went. I am sure it will do this for running and cycling workouts also.


Ooh, thanks for the info about Outdoor Walk Workout and Pedometer++, Kimberly and Mike. How do you invoke Outdoor Walk Workout--assuming in the Workout app? Or is it in Pedometer++? Off to poke around.

Yes, I love the vibration for navigation in Apple Maps. Google Maps used to have watch integration but dropped it. I use Apple Maps a lot more than Google maps. Partly because I use it with Siri to get directions quite often.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Is Pedometer+ an app I download from the App Store? I have not tried downloading an app to my watch yet. I
Today my watch shows that I walked over 11K steps. Although I took a walk today, I really did not go very far and  doubt the accuracy. Maybe I should wear my Fitbit on one wrist and the watch on the other to compare. 

Has anyone found a non Apple Watch band they like? I like the mesh bands, but the Aplenty ones are pretty speedy. There are many on Amazon. The Sport band is nice, but gets a bit sweaty on a walk.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As far as I can tell, the Pedometer++ app (available on the 



) isn't installed on the watch, but uses data from the watch? Unless I'm missing something.

I still use the Apple band, haven't found a different one that I wanted to spend money on, so I'm interested in responses to this.

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Wirecutter has some reviews, but most of the bands they reviewed are no longer available on Amazon.

https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/apple-watch-bands-we-like/


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I think Pedometer++ is also a watch app. Or at least it has a screen with data that I can view by tapping on my steps or from the app bubble. It combines steps from my watch and phone, but doesn't double-dip on the steps. (Must be comparing the steps and time of day or something.)



Betsy the Quilter said:


> As far as I can tell, the Pedometer++ app (available on the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Pedometer++ watch app









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Ps. Considering I only did a 15 minute exercise this morning, I’m happy to see over 3000 steps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I think Pedometer++ is also a watch app. Or at least it has a screen with data that I can view by tapping on my steps or from the app bubble. It combines steps from my watch and phone, but doesn't double-dip on the steps. (Must be comparing the steps and time of day or something.)


Ahh...it didn't show up right away in the apps for me, it's there now! Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

For watch bands, I like:
https://www.amazon.com/OROBAY-Compatible-Stainless-Milanese-Replacement/dp/B0796RBDTP?crid=EOD294EM8OG7&keywords=orobay%2Bapple%2Bwatch%2Bband%2B38mm&qid=1539666138&sprefix=Orobay%2Caps%2C194&sr=8-1-spons&ref=sr_1_1_sspa&th=1 . I have the 42 mm band, the link is for the 38 mm. This band has a very powerful magnet to hold the adjustment, so strong that the watchband tends to fold up on itself when it's off your wrist and is somewhat of a nuisance to straighten out and put on, but I am willing to put up with that. It is adjustable in microscopic increments.

I also like:

https://www.amazon.com/INTENY-Lightweight-Breathable-Replacement-iWatch/dp/B07FCZ4YLH?crid=32J0ILPPBWZLE&keywords=apple+watch+band+42mm&qid=1539666622&sprefix=apple+watch+band+38mm%2Caps%2C208&sr=8-34&ref=sr_1_34 . This is a very comfortable watch band made of nylon. It also is infinitely adjustable, the part where it folds back on itself tends to bulge out a little bit, but I put up with that because it is so comfortable (and washable).

Both are in the $10 range. I have one of the stainless steel ones in black, and two of the nylon bands in different colors. I have another band that I bought that I would like a lot, except that it is very heavy steel, much heavier than the watch itself and is a royal pain to adjust (requires disassembly, they even furnish a tool).


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ahh...it didn't show up right away in the apps for me, it's there now! Thanks!
> 
> Betsy


 I have found that occasionally an app that says it is for the phone and the watch won't show up on the list of apps you can install on your watch. After fiddling around for quite a while, I discovered that rebooting my phone is the cure for that.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Also, I have one of these stands for the watch on my bedside table:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MS0560K/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

A simple tap on the table is enough to wake the watch for a few seconds to show the time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> I have found that occasionally an app that says it is for the phone and the watch won't show up on the list of apps you can install on your watch. After fiddling around for quite a while, I discovered that rebooting my phone is the cure for that.


It's the first time it's happened to me, but it did show up eventually!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I like these bands, which are similar to the OEM bands: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BFCZ2C9?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf

And I love these leather bands: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071P1KGHT

I also have a couple of this style:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BQS1F12?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> Also, I have one of these stands for the watch on my bedside table:
> 
> 
> Spigen S350 Designed for Apple Watch Stand with Night Stand Mode for Series 4 / Series 3 / Series 2 / Series 1 / 44mm / 42mm / 40mm / 38mm, Patent Registered - Midnight Blue
> ...


Oooh, like these. Ordered one, thanks you enabler, you!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a slightly cheaper version of the stand: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MV86I26 (Only $2 difference.) I love it! I'm tempted to get a combo thing... so I can wirelessly charge both the iPhone and watch. Although now that I'm using a PopSocket on the back, I'm not sure how well a wireless charger would work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I have a slightly cheaper version of the stand: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MV86I26 (Only $2 difference.) I love it! I'm tempted to get a combo thing... so I can wirelessly charge both the iPhone and watch. Although now that I'm using a PopSocket on the back, I'm not sure how well a wireless charger would work.


I got the black color of the one Mike posted--and it was about $2 cheaper, I should have mentioned that!

Yeah, I've been looking at a combo. I'd actually like most a stand/charging unit for my iPhone. One of these days.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Betsy, Kimberly, and Mike....THANKS for all the input on bands and chargers. I have had my eye on the Spigen nightstand charger. It is highly recommended by The Wirecutter. At the price of the OEM bands, I can get a few! Love the nylon and the mesh. I have a magnetic mesh band for my Fitbit and like it, but the magnet keeps getting caught on things around the house. I got stuck to one of my patio chairs one day. 

Last night I discovered that I did not have OS5 downloaded to my watch, so I took care of that while I slept. Not sure yet what changes it might have made. I have Pedometer ++ on the watch now and would like to get it on my watch face, but maybe that is not possible with the Utility face. 

Jane


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You should be able to put it on the Utility watch face--see the app thread


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

One of the changes in watchOS 5 is that it attempts to figure out if you have forgotten to start or stop a work out. It seems to be pretty good at figuring out if I have started one, but it is less successful in knowing when I have stopped one.  I have noticed that several times when I have been doing a walking workout, it has assumed that I have ended the workout at some point. I haven’t figured out quite what the trigger is.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My new nylon watch band and Spigen350 charger holder arrived today, less than 24 hours after I ordered them. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

OK, gurus! Answer me this......I did not purchase the cellular feature, just the Apple Watch 3 + GPS. I just answered a call from my husband on my phone. Why am I getting cell calls on my phone? Obviously, I still have a lot to learn.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you have the phone within Bluetooth reach, you can answer in the watch. I think this can be turned off but it has been useful at home when I couldn't find my phone or out when it's been buried in my purse.

_edited to fix autocorrect errors. --Betsy_


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I love being able take a call on my watch via Bluetooth.


----------



## tdanzie (Mar 2, 2013)

Jane917 said:


> You can load your audiobooks on the Apple Watch 3?


Yes, you can. The Audible app is now available on Apple Watch.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tdanzie said:


> Yes, you can. The Audible app is now available on Apple Watch.


That's cool. Though I think I would still prefer to use the phone for Audible...I'll have to play around with it.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Here is a tip that I recently found out about: when the watch is in Theater Mode (i.e., it will only show the time when you tap it and not every time you move your wrist) you can turn the crown to increase the brightness of the display from all the way off to all the way on. This way you can check the time without disturbing anybody near you by making it just bright enough for you to be able to see it.


I may have mentioned before that I put the watch in Theater Mode when I am asleep so that it won’t light up the room every time I move my arm.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> Here is a tip that I recently found out about: when the watch is in Theater Mode (i.e., it will only show the time when you tap it and not every time you move your wrist) you can turn the crown to increase the brightness of the display from all the way off to all the way on. This way you can check the time without disturbing anybody near you by making it just bright enough for you to be able to see it.
> 
> I may have mentioned before that I put the watch in Theater Mode when I am asleep so that it won't light up the room every time I move my arm.


I have not slept with my watch yet, so thanks for the tip. You may have mentioned this earlier, but is there a sleep app that you recommend?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I have not slept with my watch yet, so thanks for the tip. You may have mentioned this earlier, but is there a sleep app that you recommend?


I use Sleep++.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's cool. Though I think I would still prefer to use the phone for Audible...I'll have to play around with it.
> 
> Betsy


I cannot get it to sync to watch reliably(*), and when that works, it takes a long time to copy it over (3 or 4 minutes per hour of audio). It says it will be faster if Watch is on charging dock, which mostly seems to mean it does not sync at all if it isn't (some sort of limitation of WatchOS?). But it is great to go for a walk or run and leave the phone behind (I used to carry it in a waist belt).

They finally fixed the bug where playing Audible content from phone would launch Audible app on Watch, which ironically prevented one from controlling playback on the phone (had to manually switch to the Watch's media player). Ideally the Watch app could control both onboard content and content playing back on the phone (with the additional controls for speed, chapter navigation etc.). My podcast app's Watch app does this.

(*) I think I know why: Watch cannot connect to corporate 'secure' WiFi as devices have to be individually authorized to do so. Have to drop off secure WiFi and connect to WiFi where phone can share the credentials with Watch. Not going to be a problem for most folks, though. For some reason sync does not use Bluetooth, which seems like it would be a good fallback even if it is slower.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Apple Watch OS software update 5.1.2 drops today.  It includes the ECG feature for the Series 4 Watch as well as irregular heartbeat notifications on Series 1, 2, 3 and 4 watches.  Probably some other stuff too.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

etexlady said:


> Apple Watch OS software update 5.1.2 drops today. It includes the ECG feature for the Series 4 Watch as well as irregular heartbeat notifications on Series 1, 2, 3 and 4 watches. Probably some other stuff too.


Nice!! I was looking at the settings yesterday and did see that I can set up a notice if my heartbeat exceeds x bpm, which is pretty cool. That's probably always been there...  My pulse is pretty low at a normal 50 bpm (and double-digit blood pressure readings too).


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Nice!! I was looking at the settings yesterday and did see that I can set up a notice if my heartbeat exceeds x bpm, which is pretty cool. That's probably always been there...  My pulse is pretty low at a normal 50 bpm (and double-digit blood pressure readings too).


My watch says I am up to date with 5.1.1. Will 5.1.2 drop automatically?


----------



## mpeg2 (Jul 30, 2010)

I use bluetooth headphones connected to my phone for music while taking walks. Can my iphone do this and connect to the Watch over bluetooth simultaneously??

Rich


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

mpeg2 said:


> I use bluetooth headphones connected to my phone for music while taking walks. Can my iphone do this and connect to the Watch over bluetooth simultaneously??
> 
> Rich


Yes. I do this frequently.


----------



## mpeg2 (Jul 30, 2010)

"Yes. I do this frequently."

Mike - Thanks.

Rich


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> My watch says I am up to date with 5.1.1. Will 5.1.2 drop automatically?


Per MacRumors, it is expected to be available around 10:00 am Pacific time. I'm not sure you can auto-update the watch OS since it has to be updated via the watch app on your iphone. I just checked my iphone watch app and it shows the update is now available for me (Central Time Zone).


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Have mine updated and set up for ECG and other health features.  My first ECG result was normal.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

etexlady said:


> Have mine updated and set up for ECG and other health features. My first ECG result was normal.


I just checked my tech app gain and he update is downloading. I don't have the 4, so won't get the ECG.


----------

